# Chopras Bangalore-Sep 15 6 pm PTE test. Disappointing scores



## imanick (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi lovely friends,

I need your expert suggestions here. ! 
I dint sleep for the past 2 nights and really hard to digest the scores.
I prepared for the exam from Aug 2 and wrote on Sep 15 6 pm at Chopras Bangalore

I studied dedicated from the guide, practice plus , Mcmillian and also TCYonline , examenglish ESL labs.. Hotshot24.. and many other sites. 

My scores are really disappointing and frustrating . I got it on Sep 16.
1) there were 6 members who wrote on Sep 15 6 pm. Is anyone in this forum ? How are your scores ?

I got R- 58 W-53 Speak- 46 L-49 (Listening i missed the last 4 questions) so understand.
Gramm-86. WD-78 Oral f-46 pronun-33 spelling -23

I am not that bad, ( I cannot really get 23 in spelling or 33 in pronunciation, ).
I am very fluent only.. Even my test center Madam said my fluency is good.

2) Please tell me where to improve now ?
I am really not sure. Was my microphone placed wrongly ?
or didnt i speak for 3 secs and it dint record.

Please help me in this.. Please. I am aiming at 79+ in all modules, because i know i am capable.

Should i take the exam at some other test center in Bangalore? Next available is only Oct 10 in Bangalore at Pearson prof center. 

2) Can i take the exam immediately next week in Coimbatore ? Slots are available.
or should i wait, prepare again and take the exam on Oct 10 in Bangalore itself?


----------



## oz_rockz (Jul 5, 2013)

I would suggest you to try out a few mock exams at ptepractice.com and check your scores. Most people have reported to have got scores that are higher than the scores they obtained in the mock exams.

Once you are able to get your desired score in the mock exams, you can register for the actual exam.


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

Would suggest you to watch e2language PTE videos uploaded on YouTube before giving any further exam


----------



## imanick (Jul 28, 2016)

Krish29 said:


> Would suggest you to watch e2language PTE videos uploaded on YouTube before giving any further exam



I watched it Krish. I watched many tips and strategy videos in youtube..


----------



## imanick (Jul 28, 2016)

ok i will try that also..Bought TCYonline scored mock test also for Rs.600.
More money is only getting wasted! 

I am not sure because how come one can get 86 in grammar and WD -78.. but still get 53 in Writing skills.



oz_rockz said:


> I would suggest you to try out a few mock exams at ptepractice.com and check your scores. Most people have reported to have got scores that are higher than the scores they obtained in the mock exams.
> 
> Once you are able to get your desired score in the mock exams, you can register for the actual exam.


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

imanick said:


> ok i will try that also..Bought TCYonline scored mock test also for Rs.600.
> More money is only getting wasted!
> 
> I am not sure because how come one can get 86 in grammar and WD -78.. but still get 53 in Writing skills.


Pls don't take feedback TCY online into consideration..... 

I would prefer the official gold kit PTE package


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

imanick said:


> I watched it Krish. I watched many tips and strategy videos in youtube..


Good for you....keep practice each section...you will get a lot of practice session videos from youtube.....practice is the only key to win PTE... Also improve your vocabulary to score more in Reading.... collocation too....https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/57de3b883ea09/WORDLIST.pdf
https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/57de3bfc7414d/Collocation List.pdf


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

imanick said:


> I watched it Krish. I watched many tips and strategy videos in youtube..


Don't miss the webinars....


----------



## thomasjacob4 (Apr 14, 2016)

*Do this!*

Hi Buddy,

Do this exactly without missing any points or any variations - 

1. Do some more of online mock tests (if there are any left), then after 3 days go to Chopras for "MOCK TEST-2", ask for scores and feedback on which areas to improve.

2. Do some more online tests / preparation (tcyonline, youtube, etc0 after 3 days go to Chopras for "MOCK TEST-3", get feedback

3. brush up on all material for 1 day.

4. book the test OUTSIDE bangalore. you want to do Coimbatore? Do that! (but be aware that other test centers might not be as good as blr, so be prepared to sit very close to others and their irritating loud voice might annoy you, but keep doing the test bravely.
(if you do PTE test outside bangalore you'll get more marks because blr is a metro city and generally population are better off in english, so the scoring will be strict, but in a non-metro city scoring won't be so stringent)

5. write the PTE immediately. dont wait for "let me wait and prepare for few more days".






imanick said:


> Hi lovely friends,
> 
> I need your expert suggestions here. !
> I dint sleep for the past 2 nights and really hard to digest the scores.
> ...


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

Im really surprised to see your comment about the PTE exam at non metro cities... 

Is it true? I have an assumption of PTE scoring system is completely computer based unlike IELTS.

May I know where did you appear for PTE?



thomasjacob4 said:


> 4. book the test OUTSIDE bangalore. you want to do Coimbatore? Do that! (but be aware that other test centers might not be as good as blr, so be prepared to sit very close to others and their irritating loud voice might annoy you, but keep doing the test bravely.
> (if you do PTE test outside bangalore you'll get more marks because blr is a metro city and generally population are better off in english, so the scoring will be strict, but in a non-metro city scoring won't be so stringent)


----------



## thomasjacob4 (Apr 14, 2016)

Coimbatore.
I booked it for Bangalore first, but I wanted to write it sooner so changed the venue to coimbatore.. I was surprised when i got overall 90



Krish29 said:


> Im really surprised to see your comment about the PTE exam at non metro cities...
> 
> Is it true? I have an assumption of PTE scoring system is completely computer based unlike IELTS.
> 
> May I know where did you appear for PTE?


----------



## baokar1 (Jul 22, 2013)

Refer e2languge.com tips and tricks in videos. I appeared from mumbai


----------



## MegaRiya (Sep 5, 2017)

thomasjacob4 said:


> Coimbatore.
> I booked it for Bangalore first, but I wanted to write it sooner so changed the venue to coimbatore.. I was surprised when i got overall 90
> 
> 
> ...


I am also looking for some good center in Coimbatore for PTE. May I know which center in Coimbatore you have taken your exam ? I am enquiring about Chopras in Coimbatore.. need you opinion/suggestions please...


----------



## ajayaustralia (Apr 5, 2017)

imanick said:


> Hi lovely friends,
> 
> I need your expert suggestions here. !
> I dint sleep for the past 2 nights and really hard to digest the scores.
> ...


Not sure if you are aware, TCYONLINE mock test is not evaluated by Computers but by their expert teachers. I did wasted my money on their mock test as well.

You have enough material available on youtube to practice, don't need to spend even a penny on resources. Search with "Navjot Brar PTE" and PTE Gold. Given you have already attempted the exam once, there is no point giving further mock test.


----------

